# Windows 10 Creator's update causing sound problems ... maybe



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi all,
This is a new problem that has just occurred after I ran Glary Utilities and another problem way before then that caused a few issues, both, I think may be related.

Ok, if that sounded a bit complicated, it is, so, first of all my computer specs:-

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4094 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 730, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 489 GB (326 GB Free); D: 931 GB (380 GB Free); E: 801 GB (486 GB Free); F: 111 GB (76 GB Free); G: 465 GB (465 GB Free); H: 931 GB (786 GB Free); I: 465 GB (464 GB Free);
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., G41MT-D3
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

Drives G: to I: are external drives... Drives C: and F: are SSD's

Ok, I had been having some problems since I had to do a clean install of windows(tried cloning my drive for upgrade to SSD but both of the softwares I tried to use detected problems whilst cloning) so the only other alternative was a clean install of Windows 10 Creator's Edition(Grr..) so after I rebuilt my system(software-wise) so it was usable I started to get some problems with a) sound, b) terrible frame rates in games and c) every time I launched a YouTube link, two versions would start playing so I got the YouTube video and sound, and in the background the same YouTube video audio only delayed by about 3 seconds, I did check and there were not two instances of YouTube actually running as far as Windows was concerned(the browser I generally use is Chrome but this seems to affect all browser's), so that is problem 1, next problem is games that used to run fine on the Windows 10 Anniversary Update suddenly do not or do at much reduced frame rates(the games I run are the older simulation games, I am not that interested in the current triple A titles) so that is problem 2, and now the kicker, I had a look around at some other YouTube videos and technical forums as well as the Microsoft Technical Support forums(more fool me ) and as a result I downloaded the Glary Utilities Portable software from Glary and tried a few things out like defragmenting the registry, the empty folders search utility, and the various updates that it detected which were understandable e.g Adobe Air, Team Viewer, Malwarebytes Anti Malware trial version(**sigh**) and so on ... now I have a sound issue, all YouTube videos apart from loading twice(I've learned how to kill that) cause what can best be described as an audio buffering problem(the sound tends to bubble[if you know what I mean] with all videos and games).

I hope that the experts here can come up with some suggestions that could help me out - I would prefer not to do another clean re-install - if it can be avoided

Awaiting your replies with interest 

edit... I have no idea why there are loads of smileys everywhere, I am definitely not smiling at the moment.

edit 2... I think I have got the errant smileys under control  (yes this one is also deliberate)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you insist on using *Glary Utilities* or other similar type apps, you can expect to have problems with your computer.

The hardware (processor, graphic, etc.) in your computer isn't designed to give you a quality gaming experience.
But if you insist on gaming with it, add another 4 GB of RAM and run it with 8 GB.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Frank, thank you for your reply
Yes, I do understand that about gaming, and , as soon as I save the money I will be doubling up on my RAM, should only be a couple of days now, and will report back in my hardware related thread, this is a totally separate thread to do with video and audio playback and this bubbling sound effect and double sound tracks on any youtube videos that I have been having since I was forced to update to Windows Creator's edition a month or so back.

Ideally I would like to go back to the Windows Anniversary edition until the issues with creators edition have been resolved if at all possible.

I take it that you are not a fan of Glary utilities, I only tried running this utility to try to resolve the sound related problems.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The "Fall Creators Update" version 1709 build 162xx will be released in September to replace the "Creators Update" version 1703 build 15063.
You do not want to go back to the "Anniversary Update" version 1607 build 14393 because it will no longer be supported by Microsoft in 2 months.
Microsoft is set up to support only the 2 most current upgrades of Windows 10.

The *Gigabyte GA-G41MT-D3* motherboard you have has integrated *Realtek ALC888B High Definition Audio*.
Its support site has drivers only for Windows 7 and older versions, but not for Windows 10.
What driver version and driver date does yours currently have?

No, I'm not a fan of Glary Utilities, and I discourage people from using it who are.
It trashed Windows 7 so bad in one of my neighbor's computer that it required a reinstall.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi again Frank,

Ah I see your point about Glary Utilities, well I managed to resolve the bubbling audio by just using System Restore to roll back to the previous day and undo the changes that Glary made. there is still the issue of when clicking a youtube link the video starts fine with audio, but then a second identical audio track starts a few seconds later but this does seem to be much reduced, it seems to happen more often if you click on a you tube link in an email.



flavallee said:


> The *Gigabyte GA-G41MT-D3* motherboard you have has integrated *Realtek ALC888B High Definition Audio*.
> Its support site has drivers only for Windows 7 and older versions, but not for Windows 10.
> What driver version and driver date does yours currently have?


I have the latest one from the Gigabyte website and if I use on-board audio it seems to work fine, I also have a discrete Sound Blaster Audigy that I bought a while back to replace my old Audigy ZS2 because it had no driver support beyond windows 7, this means that I can play a game using the Audigy card for 5.1 sound output and also use my on-board audio through headphones/mic for things like teamspeak/skype if I am in a multiplayer game to chat to other players or for video conferencing.



flavallee said:


> But if you insist on gaming with it, add another 4 GB of RAM and run it with 8 GB


Yes, bought some RAM today, my motherboard didn't like it(rapid beeps from the little system speaker) so will be going back to my local computer store for some alternative sticks(he has some 1333 in stock) armed with the list from Gigabyte of supported memory modules for this motherboard, I have put my old RAM back in for the moment and that is working fine.



flavallee said:


> The "Fall Creators Update" version 1709 build 162xx will be released in September to replace the "Creators Update" version 1703 build 15063.


Well, hopefully that will be an improvement over this current build, hmm, I wonder if I should go back on to the fast ring again and see if I can pick it up a little sooner.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your Gigabyte motherboard supports DDR3-1066 (PC3-8500) modules, but it should be able to use DDR3-1333 (PC3-10600) modules. 

Make sure to uninstall Glary Utilities.

I don't use the Insider Preview version of Windows 10.
When a new upgrade is released every 6 months or so, I create a new Windows 10 bootable disc for doing a clean install. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

flavallee said:


> Make sure to uninstall Glary Utilities.


Already done.

It would appear that there are no longer any 4GB sticks available for this motherboard apart from Samsung and these are impossible to find now apart from at vastly inflated prices so I will forget about maxing out my RAM for now, still not sure what to make of this double audio tracks starting on youtube if I click on even a youtube link on the youtube website I do still occassionally get the video and audio starting normally and then a few seconds later a second identical audio track, I can pause the youtube video and the second audio track still continues in the background until I go to a different site or close my browser.



flavallee said:


> I don't use the Insider Preview version of Windows 10.
> When a new upgrade is released every 6 months or so, I create a new Windows 10 bootable disc for doing a clean install.


That seems a brilliant idea, I really must set up a better backup strategy.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

My desktops (x3).
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L with Realtek ALC888 codec (integrated).
Windows 10 Pro Creator's Edition (32 bit).
Driver R2.81 from 2017/1/13.
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/realtek-hd-audio-2-79-driver-download.html
Some problems with Realtek site
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
No problems with sound.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

123Zbyniek said:


> No problems with sound.


Thank you for that 123Zbyniek it's good to know that things are working ok for you, it doesn't really help me much at this time but thank you for the reply anyway


----------

